
Observables - staltz
http://cycle.js.org/observables.html
======
mdtusz
I've never seen Cycle before, but this looks somewhat similar to Mithril
([http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/index.html](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/index.html)),
which is based on a semi-FRP virtual-dom approach.

The thing that I prefer about Mithril though is that at the end of the day,
your code looks like regular, vanilla js and is extremely readable. It's a
pretty much invisible framework that you can use however you see the best fit
- it just takes care of rendering and updating without any magic, and provides
you with some helpful tools for managing models.

My immediate grip with Cycle is the api - it just looks messy and more complex
than it needs to be.

~~~
skeeterbug
[http://cycle.js.org/documentation.html](http://cycle.js.org/documentation.html)

5 documented functions, and one documented property. This is probably one of
the most minimal/clean API's I have seen.

~~~
gkya
I'm really alien to the concept and to the library itself, but still

minimal/clean ≠ not complex

Like monads, this is rather abstract, although simple. As abstractions
accumulate in layers, the thing becomes harder to understand.

~~~
nickkell
I think working with Rx and these streams in general takes getting used to,
but it's such a useful concept to learn for its own sake.

